

Here's The Screen That Will Obliterate Microsoft's Browser Share In Europe - aresant
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-the-screen-that-will-obliterate-microsofts-browser-share-in-europe-2010-2

======
pedalpete
Who decided the order in which the browser selection is placed, and who
decides what browsers are available for download?

We can't ignore the 'explorer' brand is strong in the non-tech savvy. Many
have never heard of any browser other than IE, and they recognize the logo.
This might not be as detrimental to IE as many people think.

Those who care about what browser they use have already switched. Those who
don't will go with either the recognized brand (IE in this case) or the first
option. And of course with the Google name next to Chrome, I suspect they will
get a large portion of the downloads.

Does the download include the setting of the default search engine? or is that
set somewhere else?

~~~
Gmo
If I'm correct, the order is randomized.

------
csarva
This is a very long time coming. I really thought it would happen much sooner
than it has, though I wonder how long before it starts shipping.

------
bwh2
I wonder how many more downloads Safari would get if titled "Apple Safari"

